# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Google : cinq centres de donnes fonctionnent dsormais avec de l'lectricit propre et sans carbone

## Stphane le calme

*Google annonce son intention de grer ses oprations uniquement avec une nergie sans carbone d'ici 2030*
*et affirme que son empreinte carbone est dsormais nulle * 

En mai, suite  un rapport de Greenpeace intitul _Comment les entreprises technologiques aident les gros ptroliers  tirer parti de la destruction du climat_, Google sest engag  ne plus crer doutils des outils d'intelligence artificielle (IA) personnaliss qui aident les socits ptrolires et gazires  extraire des combustibles fossiles dans le monde entier. Cette dcision a t salue par Greenpeace au travers d'Elizabeth Jardim, militante principale pour Greenpeace USA, qui a dclar :  Bien que Google ait encore quelques contrats avec des socits ptrolires et gazires, nous nous flicitons de cette indication de l'entreprise selon laquelle elle ne construira plus de solutions personnalises pour l'extraction de ptrole et de gaz en amont .

Mais l'entreprise compte aller plus loin en matire d'cologie. 

Google vient de prendre un engagement environnemental ambitieux : lentreprise va s'efforcer de grer ses oprations uniquement avec une nergie sans carbone d'ici 2030. Sundar Pichai, le PDG de Google, a expliqu : 

 Depuis 2017, nous alignons l'ensemble de notre consommation annuelle d'lectricit avec une nergie 100 % renouvelable. Maintenant, nous allons encore plus loin: d'ici 2030, Google vise  exploiter notre entreprise avec une nergie sans carbone partout et  tout moment.

 Il s'agit de notre plus grande opportunit de dveloppement durable  ce jour, avec une norme complexit pratique et technique. Nous sommes la premire grande entreprise  entreprendre cette tche et nous souhaitons tre les premiers  y parvenir.

 Nous commencerons par travailler  une nergie sans carbone 24 heures sur 24, 7 jours sur 7 dans tous nos centres de donnes et campus du monde entier. Nos centres de donnes alimentent les produits et services sur lesquels vous comptez chaque jour. Cela signifie [ndlr quune fois que les centres de donnes de Google sont entirement aliments par une nergie sans carbone], chaque e-mail que vous enverrez via Gmail, chaque question que vous poserez dans la recherche Google, chaque vido YouTube que vous regarderez et chaque itinraire que vous emprunterez  l'aide de Google Maps, sera aliment par une nergie propre chaque heure de chaque jour.

 Il n'y a pas si longtemps, il tait difficile d'imaginer une alimentation lectrique sans carbone 24/7 - le vent ne souffle pas toujours et le soleil ne brille pas la nuit. Mais grce aux tendances de la technologie et avec les bonnes politiques gouvernementales, la promesse d'une nergie propre 24/7 sera bientt  porte de main. Pour y arriver, Google investira dans des approches qui nous permettront de nous approvisionner en nergie fiable et sans carbone dans tous les lieux,  tout moment de la journe. Nous ferons des choses comme associer des sources d'nergie olienne et solaire, et augmenter notre utilisation du stockage sur batterie. Et nous travaillons sur des moyens d'appliquer l'IA pour optimiser notre demande d'lectricit et nos prvisions. Ces efforts contribueront  crer 12 000 emplois d'ici 2025. Surtout, nous pensons que notre travail peut acclrer la disponibilit de l'nergie propre dans les communauts du monde entier et aider  rsoudre les dfis qui ont frein sa capacit  devenir une source d'nergie permanente . 

Le nouvel engagement de Google s'applique  sa consommation d'lectricit. Elle continuera  compenser les missions pour des choses comme les voyages des employs.


*Google indique avoir limin tout son hritage carbone*

Lentreprise a galement annonc avoir limin tout son hritage carbone (couvrant toutes ses missions oprationnelles avant de devenir neutre en carbone en 2007) grce  l'achat de  compensations carbone de haute qualit   :  Cela signifie que l'empreinte carbone nette  vie de Google est dsormais nulle. Nous sommes heureux dtre la premire grande entreprise  y parvenir, aujourdhui , commente Sundar Pichai.

Google est neutre en carbone chaque anne depuis 2007, ce qui signifie qu'il compense les missions gnres par la combustion de combustibles fossiles en investissant dans des projets d'nergie renouvelable ou d'autres initiatives qui viennent rduire le dioxyde de carbone de l'atmosphre. Mais s'appuyer sur des compensations ne signifie pas rellement que la socit nutilise plus vraiment sur des combustibles fossiles. Google a rejet 4,9 millions de tonnes mtriques de gaz  effet de serre rien qu'en 2018, soit  peu prs le montant que plus d'un million de vhicules de tourisme pourraient produire en un an.

Le nouvel engagement de Google intervient alors que la Californie, qui abrite le sige social de Google, continue de faire face aux incendies rendus plus dvastateurs par le changement climatique.  Nous avons jusqu'en 2030 pour dfinir une cause durable pour notre plante ou faire face aux pires consquences du changement climatique , a dclar le PDG de Google, Sundar Pichai, dans une vido.  Nous ressentons dj ces impacts aujourd'hui des incendies de fort historiques aux tats-Unis aux inondations dvastatrices dans de nombreuses rgions du monde. 




*Google ne tourne pas le dos  lnergie nuclaire*

En septembre dernier, Google a annonc ce qu'il disait tre  le plus gros achat d'entreprise d'nergie renouvelable de l'histoire , ce qui a augment de 40 % les accords oliens et solaires de l'entreprise. La socit a dclar qu'elle tait devenue la plus grande entreprise acheteuse d'nergie renouvelable au monde en 2016.

Avant que Google ne puisse compter entirement sur une nergie sans carbone, il devra surmonter certains obstacles technologiques. Il aura besoin de batteries plus nombreuses et de meilleure qualit pour stocker et fournir de lnergie lorsque le soleil ne brille pas et que les vents sarrtent. Il indique galement comment utiliser l'IA pour prvoir la demande d'lectricit de l'entreprise et devenir plus conome en nergie. Aux tats-Unis, le rseau nergtique vieillissant du pays doit tre mis  jour pour mieux accueillir galement les nergies renouvelables. Les entreprises comme Google sont souvent limites  se fier au mix nergtique disponible (qui comprend gnralement des combustibles fossiles) o qu'elles oprent. Google devra peut-tre penser  travailler dans des endroits dots de marchs d'nergie renouvelable sains et de politiques nergtiques favorables.

Parce qu'il cherche  relever ces dfis, Google affirme que son engagement  mettre fin  sa dpendance aux combustibles fossiles pourrait ouvrir la voie  d'autres entreprises pour faire de mme. Il estime que ses efforts environnementaux creront 12 000 emplois d'ici 2025.

Google envisage galement de se tourner vers l'nergie nuclaire, qui n'est pas considre comme renouvelable, car elle implique l'extraction d'uranium et cre des dchets radioactifs. Mais lnergie nuclaire avance est soutenue par certains cologistes parce quelle ne cre pas dmissions de dioxyde de carbone.  Nous pensons que toutes les technologies sans carbone ont un rle  jouer dans les systmes lectriques  zro mission de carbone et que, tant donn le dfi urgent de dcarboner les systmes lectriques le plus rapidement possible, aucune technologie de ce type ne devrait tre retire de la table , a indiqu un porte-parole de Google.

*Microsoft choisit galement l'anne 2030 comme butoir pour atteindre le zro dchet*

En aot, c'est Microsoft qui a indiqu qu'il se fixait pour objectif d'atteindre zro dchet d'ici 2030 pour sa production directe de dchets. Pour faire face  sa cration de dchets, Microsoft dclare qu'il prvoit de rduire presque autant de dchets qu'il en produit en rutilisant, en rorientant ou en recyclant ses solides, son compost, ses produits lectroniques, ses produits de construction et de dmolition et ses dchets dangereux.

Selon un communiqu de presse de Microsoft, la socit vise  rduire  au moins 90 % des dchets solides destins aux dcharges et  l'incinration de ses campus et centres de donnes  ainsi qu'  fabriquer des appareils de surface 100 % recyclables, utiliser des emballages 100 % recyclables (dans les pays de l'Organisation de coopration et de dveloppement conomique) et parvenir  raliser au moins 75 % de dviation des dchets de construction et de dmolition pour tous les projets .

La socit dclare :  ce travail s'appuie sur nos efforts continus de rduction des dchets qui ont dbut en 2008 et qui ont abouti  la certification "zro dchet" de notre campus de Puget Sound et de nos centres de donnes de Boydton, en Virginie, et de Dublin . Et cette initiative comprend des efforts sur plusieurs fronts.

Source : Google

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Rduire les missions de carbone de 50 % d'ici 2030 et atteindre le niveau zro d'ici 2050 en exploitant la technologie, par HPE et Tech for Good
 ::fleche::  Capgemini s'engage  atteindre le  zro mission nette  de carbone d'ici 2030, avec une rduction de 30 % par collaborateur dj atteinte en janvier 2020
 ::fleche::  Apple s'engage  atteindre la neutralit carbone sur l'ensemble de ses activits d'ici 2030, chaque produit vendu aura un impact climatique net nul, promet l'entreprise
 ::fleche::  Un comit mandat par le Snat lance une campagne d'information relative  l'empreinte carbone du numrique et au projet de loi anti-gaspillage

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous ferons des choses comme associer des sources d'nergie olienne et solaire, et augmenter notre utilisation du stockage sur batterie.


La fabrication d'oliennes et de panneaux solaires produit beaucoup de CO2, donc l'expression "zero carbone" est un peu fourbe.
Les oliennes, les panneaux solaires, les batteries ne sont pas si propre que a...
Aujourd'hui la solution la plus propre serait d'utiliser 100% d'nergie nuclaire  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La fabrication d'oliennes et de panneaux solaires produit beaucoup de CO2, donc l'expression "zero carbone" est un peu fourbe.
> Les oliennes, les panneaux solaires, les batteries ne sont pas si propre que a...
> Aujourd'hui la solution la plus propre serait d'utiliser 100% d'nergie nuclaire


Parce qu'extraire de l'uranium, a ne produit pas de CO2 ? 
Parce que la construction d'une centrale nuclaire, a ne produit pas de CO2 ?
Parce que le transport des dchets nuclaires, a ne produit pas de CO2 ?
Parce que le traitement de ces dchets (enfouissement, immersion, envoie dans l'espace et que sais-je encore), a ne produit pas de CO2 ?
 ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le nuclaire produit du CO2 mais moins que le renouvelable.
Si on prend en compte le cycle de vie complet, l'extraction, la fabrication, la maintenance, le traitement des dchets, le dmontage, etc, le nuclaire produit moins de CO2.
Il faut un paquet d'oliennes pour produire autant qu'une centrale nuclaire, surtout quand le vent est faible...

----------


## gabriel21

> Parce qu'extraire de l'uranium, a ne produit pas de CO2 ? 
> Parce que la construction d'une centrale nuclaire, a ne produit pas de CO2 ?
> Parce que le transport des dchets nuclaires, a ne produit pas de CO2 ?
> Parce que le traitement de ces dchets (enfouissement, immersion, envoie dans l'espace et que sais-je encore), a ne produit pas de CO2 ?


Parce que respirer, a ne produit pas de CO2... ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

< ::aie::  ::aie:: mode bourrin ::aie::  ::aie:: >Pour liminer le problme, il faut liminer la cause.
Trop de CO2  cause des tres vivants. limination de la menace reprsent par les tres vivants. (Notez que j'y rentre aussi les animaux qui ont le culot de transformer de loxygne en CO2, quand ils ne fabriquent pas du mthane)
Par consquence : dploiement immdiats de la totalit des armes nuclaires afin de dtruire tous les tres vivants. < ::aie::  ::aie:: /mode bourrin ::aie::  ::aie:: >

Franchement, tout cette communication faite pour essayer de se donner une bonne image (et peut tre aussi s'acheter une bonne conscience auprs de l'utilisateur).
Le dbat du bilan carbone est juste l pour occuper la population. Ni plus, ni moins... Il n'a aucun fondement scientifique, c'est juste une mauvaise bonne ide d'essayer de quantifier la quantit de CO2 ncessaire  la fabrication,  l'utilisation et  la destruction d'un objet. Cela aurait pu tre un outils intressant, si son utilisation tait rest dans le technique, en gardant  l'esprit que c'est un ordre de grandeur, au lieu de passer dans le marketing et l'cologisme bien pensant.
Dbcle amplifie et dforme par la presse (grande productrice de CO2) la recherche de scandales et de scoop vendeurs de papiers...

Et si on applique la vielle maxime qui dit " Ceux qui en parlent le plus, sont ceux qui en font le moins."...
Les communicants sont mal... :8-):

----------


## Jon.D0S

L'achat de  compensations carbone de haute qualit  consiste en un march globalis d'arnaques financires pour s'acheter des "no indulgences". 
Rien ni personne ne saurait remplacer les vraies forts :  Ne prenons plus les plantations darbres pour des forts 

+ Ces entreprises qui plantent des arbres : greenwashing ou vritable conscience cologique ?

----------


## Stan Adkens

*Google : cinq centres de donnes fonctionnent dsormais avec de l'lectricit propre et sans carbone,*
*Toutes les infrastructures de la socit passeront au vert d'ici 2030*

*Au cours des quatre dernires annes, Google a compens 100 % de sa consommation mondiale d'lectricit par des achats d'nergie renouvelable  plus de 50 projets d'nergie renouvelable. Sundar Pichai, PDG de Google et d'Alphabet, a annonc mardi que cinq sites de centres de donnes au Danemark, en Finlande, en Iowa, en Oklahoma et en Oregon fonctionnent maintenant 24 heures sur 24, 7 jours sur 7 avec 90 % d'nergie sans carbone. Le gant de la technologie en ligne affirme que toutes ses infrastructures passeront au vert d'ici 2030.*

Google a annonc mardi quil a de nouveau couvert 100 % de sa consommation lectrique mondiale par des achats d'nergie renouvelable. Le gant de la recherche et de la publicit   en ligne couvre sa consommation mondiale dlectricit depuis 2017, et ce, grce  des achats de l'nergie  plus de 50 projets d'nergie renouvelable, selon un billet de blog publi par Urs Hlzle, vice-prsident senior de l'infrastructure Cloud chez Google. 


La socit dispose maintenant d'une capacit de 5,5 gigawatts, ce qui quivaut  environ un million de toits solaires. Ces achats sont rendus possibles grce  un engagement denviron 4 milliards de dollars de lentreprise, la plupart de ces projets ayant t mis en service l'anne dernire, a indiqu Google. L'entreprise a ajout qu'elle s'efforait galement de faire en sorte que la gnration de secours des centres de donnes fonctionne sur des batteries, et qu'elle faisait progresser ses projets de suivi de l'nergie propre en fonction du temps, ce qui permettrait  ses clients de choisir les rgions les moins mettrices de carbone pour leurs services.

Les centres de donnes, qui alimentent les services de Cloud Computing, sont essentiels pour toute une srie de technologies et de services  faible mission de carbone, mais ils sont galement gourmands en nergie, puisqu'ils reprsentaient, selon les estimations, 1 % de la consommation mondiale d'lectricit en 2019, une proportion qui devrait augmenter au cours des prochaines dcennies. 

Google a annonc ces progrs dans le cadre de la Journe de la Terre, le 22 avril, une campagne de sensibilisation aux questions environnementales qui existe depuis 1970. pour loccasion, les gants de la technologie ont prsent leurs progrs pour rendre l'infrastructure qui fournit le courrier lectronique, les applications de productivit, le commerce lectronique et les jeux moins nocifs pour l'environnement.

 Le chemin vers les 100 % commence par la rduction de la quantit d'nergie que nous utilisons en premier lieu. Des chercheurs ont rcemment dcouvert que la consommation d'lectricit des centres de donnes dans le monde est reste pratiquement inchange au cours de la dernire dcennie, alors que les besoins informatiques ont augment de 550 %. Et Google est  l'origine de cette tendance : par rapport  il y a cinq ans, nous fournissons dsormais environ sept fois plus de puissance de calcul avec la mme quantit d'nergie lectrique , a dclar Hlzle.

*Cinq sites de centres de donnes fonctionnent dsormais   prs de ou  90 % d'nergie sans carbone *

Hlzle a prcis en 2018 que 100 % de couverture de consommation mondiale d'lectricit ne signifiait pas que Google utilise exclusivement de lnergie renouvelable.  Nous disons que nous avons  nivel  notre consommation d'nergie, car il n'est pas encore possible de  propulser  une entreprise de notre envergure par une nergie renouvelable  100 % , avait dit Hlzle aprs la premire anne de 100 % de compensation. 

Mais, annonant les derniers progrs raliss, Sundar Pichai, a rappel mardi l'objectif actuel de l'entreprise, qui est de fonctionner entirement sans carbone d'ici 2030, plutt que de compenser son empreinte carbone. 

 D'ici dix ans, notre objectif est que chaque centre de donnes, rgion de Cloud et campus de bureaux de Google fonctionne  l'lectricit propre chaque heure de chaque jour , a crit Pichai dans une mise  jour. Selon Pichai, cinq sites de centres de donnes au Danemark, en Finlande, dans l'Iowa, dans l'Oklahoma et dans l'Oregon fonctionnent dsormais   prs de ou  90 % d'nergie sans carbone .

Dans son billet de blog, Sundar Pichai a dclar que son objectif tait de  montrer l'exemple  dans ses activits afin de contribuer   construire un avenir sans carbone pour tous .  Je n'ai jamais t aussi optimiste quant  notre capacit collective  en tant que gouvernements, entreprises et individus   nous rassembler et  tracer une voie plus durable pour notre plante .


Le gant de la technologie a dvoil une nouvelle vague de contenus qu'il prvoit de diffuser sur YouTube afin de contribuer  la sensibilisation  la crise climatique et  ses solutions, avec des grands noms tels que Sir David Attenborough, le milliardaire philanthrope et fondateur de Microsoft Bill Gates, et l'acteur hollywoodien Joseph Gordon-Levitt. Cette initiative s'inscrit dans l'objectif plus large de Google de toucher un milliard de personnes par le biais de produits tels que YouTube, Maps et le moteur de recherche de la socit, afin de les aider  faire des choix durables dans leur vie quotidienne.

 Le changement climatique prsente une varit de dfis normes et compliqus qui ncessitent de toute urgence l'attention du monde et une action collective , a dclar Susanne Daniels, responsable mondiale du contenu original pour YouTube.  Conformment  l'engagement de longue date de Google en faveur de l'action climatique, YouTube est fier d'annoncer des partenariats cls et une liste croissante de contenus originaux qui permettront  notre public mondial massif d'accder  des contenus attrayants axs sur le dveloppement durable. Nous nous engageons  produire encore plus de projets susceptibles d'informer les internautes, de les inciter  agir et, en fin de compte, d'amliorer nos chances d'assurer un avenir plus durable  notre plante .

Pour mesurer sa progression d'utilisation des nergies renouvelables, Google Cloud a prsent, en mars, un nouvel indice, accessible au public, qui donne une indication de l'approvisionnement en nergie sans mission de carbone des rgions Cloud  travers le monde. Cet indice donne au client une ide du pourcentage de temps moyen durant lequel son application pourra fonctionner sans nergie fossile, et Google propose  ses clients de choisir un data center qui met moins de carbone. 

*Dautres oprateurs de centres de donnes conduisent galement des efforts pour rendre leurs infrastructures plus cologiques*

Google n'est pas le seul  rendre son infrastructure plus propre. Son rival Amazon a annonc cette semaine qu'il lanait neuf nouveaux projets d'nergie olienne et solaire  l'chelle d'un service public au Canada, en Espagne, en Sude, aux tats-Unis et au Royaume-Uni, dans le cadre de son message pour la Semaine de la Terre. Ces projets fournissent de l'nergie renouvelable aux bureaux d'Amazon,  ses centres de traitement des commandes,  ses magasins Whole Foods Market et aux centres de donnes d'Amazon Web Services (AWS). 

Amazon affirme tre dsormais le plus grand acheteur d'nergie renouvelable en Europe, avec plus de 2,5 gigawatts de capacit d'nergie renouvelable, soit suffisamment pour alimenter plus de deux millions de foyers europens par an. Amazon a donn le coup d'envoi de son plus grand projet d'nergie renouvelable en fvrier avec un parc olien en mer situ  environ 20 kilomtres des ctes nerlandaises. La mise en service est prvue pour 2023 ; Amazon vise galement  utiliser 100 % d'nergie renouvelable d'ici 2030. 

Amazon est en train de crer un systme solaire avec stockage d'nergie dans lImperial Valley  en Californie qui produira 100 mgawatts (MW) d'nergie solaire, soit assez pour alimenter 28 000 foyers pendant un an. Il comprend une capacit de stockage de 70 MW. La socit soutient galement un projet d'nergie olienne en Oklahoma, dans le comt de Murray, capable de produire 118 MW d'nergie.  

Google, Adobe et Hewlett Packard soutiennent un effort de lobbying de la Clean Air Task Force et de l'Environmental Defense Fund pour que le gouvernement fdral amricain passe totalement aux sources d'lectricit propres. Le gouvernement dpense chaque anne 500 milliards de dollars en lectricit.

Dans le cadre de son engagement pour lutter contre le changement climatique et crer un environnement plus sain, Apple a annonc en 2018 que ses magasins, bureaux, centres de donnes, ainsi que les sites en colocation dans 43 pays, y compris les tats-Unis, le Royaume-Uni, la Chine et lInde de la firme amricaine Apple taient dsormais aliments  100 % par de lnergie propre.  

Sources : Google Cloud, Sundar Pichai 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des progrs enregistrs par Google dans la ralisation de son objectif de passer au vert d'ici 2030 ?
 ::fleche::  Cinq sites de centres de donnes de Google fonctionnent maintenant avec 90 % d'nergie sans carbone. Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :* 

 ::fleche::  Google aurait utilis 100 % d'nergies renouvelables pour alimenter tous ses bureaux et Datacenter en 2017, d'aprs son premier vice-prsident
 ::fleche::  Tous les datacenters et bureaux d'Apple dans le monde sont aliments  100 % en nergies renouvelables, pour lutter contre le changement climatique
 ::fleche::  Google annonce son intention de grer ses oprations uniquement avec une nergie sans carbone d'ici 2030, et affirme que son empreinte carbone est dsormais nulle
 ::fleche::  Google affirme qu'il est le Cloud le plus propre, et signe un accord avec la compagnie ptrolire Saudi Aramco, pour une nouvelle rgion Cloud

----------


## bboulch

L'ide semble avoir un sens. Nanmoins, l'nergie la moins polluante reste celle qui n'est pas consomme.

Mais cela reste difficile  entendre/concevoir/accepter dans notre socit o la surconsommation/surconnexion/collection des donnes, et j'en passe, sont entres dans notre quotidien.

Et je crois que mme moi j'y contribue ( la consommation d'nergie, donc  la pollution) par mon mtier et par ce message...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous des progrs enregistrs par Google dans la ralisation de son objectif de passer au vert d'ici 2030 ?


Tout ce que fait Google c'est de payer le kWh un peu plus cher. Il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un vnement.

----------


## commandantFred

> Tout ce que fait Google c'est de payer le kWh un peu plus cher. Il n'y a pas de quoi en faire un vnement.


Pas exactement. Ce que vous dcrivez est ce qui se passe quand un particulier prend Enercoop comme fournisseur en France. Google, quant  lui, manage son nergie "du puits  la roue" cd qu'il subventionne l'installation des panneaux (pour un total suprieur  la moiti du parc solaire franais quand mme...) , collecte et achemine la production jusque aux datacenters.

Cela reprsente beaucoup de hardware  installer, panneaux, cbles, onduleurs, rgulateurs, et cote des milliards car tout l'investissement de l'nergie solaire (CAPEX) est dpens lors de l'installation . Par la suite, les cots de production (OPEX) sont quasi nuls. Le soleil n'envoie pas de facture ! 

Ca fait travailler des milliers de personnes, dans le gnie civil, l'ingnierie haute puissance, le stockage, ...

Ce qui me frappe, c'est que le meilleur endroit pour construire une usine aujourd'hui, c'est un dsert. Le cot foncier est infime, pas de nuage, prix de l'nergie hors stockage divis par 8 !

Elon Musk a install sa premire giga factory dans le Nevada, a eu la mme rflexion je suppose...

En europe , l'Andalousie va devenir une zone industrielle ! (90 GWc de solaire en projet sur l'Espagne)

----------


## FatAgnus

> Cela reprsente beaucoup de hardware  installer, panneaux, cbles, onduleurs, rgulateurs, et cote des milliards car tout l'investissement de l'nergie solaire (CAPEX) est dpens lors de l'installation . Par la suite, les cots de production (OPEX) sont quasi nuls. Le soleil n'envoie pas de facture !


Sauf que les panneaux solaires et les oliennes ne sont pas ternelles et ont une dure de vie de quelques dizaines d'annes. Donc le parc doit tre renouvel rgulirement  et le parc ncessaire est colossale. De plus, les cots bas actuels des panneaux solaires et les oliennes viennent d'une conomie globalise dope aux nergies fossiles. Comment ferons-nous sans ptrole, sans charbon, sans gaz pour construire et acheminer ces centaines de milliers d'oliennes de de panneaux solaires ? Sans parler, surtout, de la disponibilit en mtaux (qui ne sont pas illimits), et matriaux synthtiques, issus du ptrole et trs difficilement recyclables (et pas recycls).




> Ca fait travailler des milliers de personnes, dans le gnie civil, l'ingnierie haute puissance, le stockage, ...


L'lectricit se stockant trs mal, d'ailleurs l'nergie produite par les panneaux solaires et les oliennes est non pilotable. Cela signifie que vous avez de l'lectricit quand il y a du soleil et du vent. Sinon il faut une solution de secours, centrales  charbon, hydraulique ou nuclaire.




> Ce qui me frappe, c'est que le meilleur endroit pour construire une usine aujourd'hui, c'est un dsert. Le cot foncier est infime, pas de nuage, prix de l'nergie hors stockage divis par 8 !


Comme l'crit Philippe Bihouix : Certes, un quadrilatre de quelques dizaines ou centaines de kilomtres de ct dans le Sahara pourrait fournir toute llectricit mondiale  [attention toute l'lectricit, pas toute l'nergie mondiale]., mais ces calculs de coin de table ne veulent rien dire. Pour produire les 22 000 Twh de la consommation lectrique mondiale (en 2011), il faudrait installer lquivalent de 500 annes de production actuelle de panneaux solaires (ou plus modestement, 120 annes pour la consommation europenne) ! Sans oublier quau bout de quarante ans au plus, il faudrait tout recommencer, tant donn la dure de vie des panneaux photovoltaques. Et qui passerait le balai  chaque tempte de sable sur les dizaines de milliers de kilomtres carrs de panneaux ? .  Bien sr on pourrait dcupler  ou centupler la production. Mais quel dfi industriel, tellement improbable ! Il faudrait  construire des usines dusines de panneaux et des bases logistiques monstrueuses.

----------


## commandantFred

Je ne vais pas argumenter techno avec quelqu'un qui copie colle les lments de langage d'un groupe de pression qui coordonne des centaines de milliers de trolls.

Nanmoins, il faut raliser que depuis 2020, les investissements dans les renouvelables et le stockage sont clairement destins  "changer d'poque", c'est  dire que les infrastructures pour remplacer l'ancienne gnration de production lectrique seront quasi gratuites pour les oprateurs et massivement aides pour les particuliers.

Le modle lectrique franais n'a aucun quivalent dans le monde et franchement, ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle car pour 12 milliards d'argent public investis en France dans la transition, c'est 120 milliards qui sont investis chez nos voisins. Devinez o il vaut mieux chercher du travail ? En France dans la structure de dfaisance qui va grer le parc nuclaire ou n'importe o ailleurs o la rentabilit est garantie par les plus gros investissements de l'histoire de l'humanit ?

Sur un site de dveloppeurs, il n'est pas incongru de parler de technologie obsolte parce que notre mtier a maintes fois t sujet  l'obsolescence de pans entiers employant des millions de personnes. Heureusement, les nouvelles technos ont toujours remplac les anciennes et les travailleurs que nous sommes ont plus ou moins migr vers les nouveaux jobs moyennant un gros effort de formation et d'acceptation du changement. Sans enthousiasme parfois mais nous avons su le faire. 

Nous, informaticiens, avons accept des changements trs brutaux dans nos mtiers parce que le march ne nous laissait pas le choix. Nous attendons naturellement que d'autres secteurs majeurs de l'conomie en soient galement capables. Ce n'est hlas pas ce qui apparat  la lecture des arguments prfabriqus concernant le nuclaire et payer des impts pour sauver des emplois associs  une technologie condamne ne nous enchante pas vraiment.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Je ne vais pas argumenter techno avec quelqu'un qui copie colle les lments de langage d'un groupe de pression qui coordonne des centaines de milliers de trolls.


Qui est ce groupe qui coordonne des centaines de milliers de trolls ? Philippe Bihouix  ingnieur centralien Directeur gnral de AREP ferait parti d'un  groupe qui coordonne des centaines de milliers de trolls ? Vous dlirez compltement mon pauvre ami. Je prfre copier-coller des citations d'ingnieurs intelligents qui rflchissent  ce sujet depuis des annes, que de dbiter des neries qui  feront rire tout le monde comme vous le faites.




> Nanmoins, il faut raliser que depuis 2020, les investissements dans les renouvelables et le stockage sont clairement destins  "changer d'poque", c'est  dire que les infrastructures pour remplacer l'ancienne gnration de production lectrique seront quasi gratuites pour les oprateurs et massivement aides pour les particuliers.


Sur quels chiffres vous basez-vous ? Cela fait des annes qu'il existe des investissements dans le solaire et l'olien et en 2019 les nergies fossiles reprsentaient encore 63,9 %  en 2018 contre 64,2 % en 2000. Donc rien n'a vraiment chang en vingt ans. Le solaire est pass 0,005 %  2,1 % durant la mme priode et l'olien de 0,2 %  4,8 %. Par contre la production en lectricit a augment de de 72 % sur la mme priode entre 2000 et 2018.  Donc en rsum vous pensez  que l'olien et le solaire vont russir  remplacer les nergies fossiles et le nuclaire, alors que la production lectrique l'olien et solaire combins n'arrive mme pas  combler la croissance lectrique mondiale ? Les investissements en argent ne font pas tout, il existe des limites physiques galement.





> Le modle lectrique franais n'a aucun quivalent dans le monde et franchement, ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle car pour 12 milliards d'argent public investis en France dans la transition, c'est 120 milliards qui sont investis chez nos voisins. Devinez o il vaut mieux chercher du travail ? En France dans la structure de dfaisance qui va grer le parc nuclaire ou n'importe o ailleurs o la rentabilit est garantie par les plus gros investissements de l'histoire de l'humanit ?


Le modle lectrique est presque totalement dcarbon et c'est une trs trs bonne nouvelle pour luter contre la crise climatique. Pour rappel nous devons diviser par trois nos missions de gaz  effet de serre d'ici 2050. Arrter des centrales nuclaires pilotables pour les remplacer par des oliennes ou du solaire intermittents ne fait rien pour le climat. Par contre si on utilisait l'argent investi dans les panneaux solaires ou les oliennes pour mieux isoler les btiments, subventionner des pompes  chaleur, construire des pistes cyclages.. cela aurait un impact certain sur nos missions de gaz  effet de serre.

----------


## commandantFred

Faire la promotion du nuclaire n'a pas de sens, personne ne peut en acheter au contraire du solaire que n'importe qui disposant de surface au soleil peut s'offrir. Un panneau de 100Wc coutait 610 euros en 2005 alors qu'il en cote 75 euros pour 300W aujourd'hui. Presque tous les particuliers sur terre peuvent installer du solaire mais ne vont pas savoir quoi faire quand ils ne consomment pas toute leur production. 

Les recours juridiques contre l'olien en mer ont retard leur installation en France de presque 12 ans alors que l'Angleterre et l'Allemagne en installent plusieurs GW par an. En France , c'est toujours zro !

Pour faire simple. La fin du nuclaire civil dans sa forme actuelle tient  un seul chiffre : le cot d'opration ou OPEX. Le prix de gros, quant  lui, est encadr par la loi ARENH et doit augmenter parce qu' 42 /MWh EDF perd de l'argent. EDF va donc augmenter ce prix  48 ou 50 euros par MWh mais l'UE demande, en contrepartie, que les renouvelables ne puissent pas profiter de cet argent prlev in fine sur la facture du consommateur.

Politiquement, EDF a exactement le mme problme que HUAWEI en Chine. C'est une socit appartenant  l'tat, disposant d'un monopole dans son pays mais se permet d'agir comme une socit normale sur les marchs trangers en faisant une concurrence outrageusement dloyale aux autres candidats d'appels d'offre. La France a tolr cela sur son sol depuis 1946. Mais  l'tranger , a ne passe pas.

Je n'ai pas envie de parler techno avec vous parce que vous avez des chiffres de lobbyiste alors que je suis ingnieur. Ces deux notions sont totalement incompatibles. D'autre part, je ne dvoilerai pas ici les mthodes qui seront utilises pour mettre le nuclaire  genoux car il est clair que ses jours sont compts dans sa forme actuelle. 

Sachez nanmoins que chaque milliard que votre lobby a russi  faire quitter la France pour ne pas faire d'ombre au nuclaire a t investi dans des pays voisins qui exportent vers la France de l'lectricit et bientt des millions de tonnes d'hydrogne. Tout ceci sera donc pay cash  nos voisins. Le rsultat sera le mme que si cette production avait t franaise mais elle sera importe et donc, ne crera pas d'emploi en France. Parce que des gens comme vous auront tout fait pour l'empcher.

----------


## FatAgnus

> Faire la promotion du nuclaire n'a pas de sens, personne ne peut en acheter au contraire du solaire que n'importe qui disposant de surface au soleil peut s'offrir. Un panneau de 100Wc coutait 610 euros en 2005 alors qu'il en cote 75 euros pour 300W aujourd'hui. Presque tous les particuliers sur terre peuvent installer du solaire mais ne vont pas savoir quoi faire quand ils ne consomment pas toute leur production.


Promouvoir le nuclaire a un sens, sauf si comme vous vous comparez des choux et des carottes, c'est  dire une nergie pilotable comme le nuclaire avec une nergie intermittente comme le solaire. Chaque nergie a ses avantages et ses inconvnients, le nuclaire occupe beaucoup moins de place au sol que le solaire (par exemple lconomiste Julia Cag a estim qui fallait  3 000 km pour remplacer toutes les centrales nuclaires en France) et le nuclaire est surtout une nergie pilotable. Enfin le cot bas du solaire et de l'olienne provient d'une conomie mondialise dope aux nergies fossiles, on a besoin du ptrole pour extraire les ressources,  du charbon pour la fabrication, encore du ptrole pour acheminer panneaux solaires et oliennes depuis l'Asie et enfin du gaz pour construire le socle des oliennes.




> Les recours juridiques contre l'olien en mer ont retard leur installation en France de presque 12 ans alors que l'Angleterre et l'Allemagne en installent plusieurs GW par an. En France , c'est toujours zro !


C'est plutt une bonne nouvelle alors, puisque l'empreinte carbone de chaque Franais, selon une tude du ministre de la Transition cologique, est bien infrieure  celle des anglais et des allemands, soit 7 tonnes de CO par habitant contre 18 tonnes pour les allemands. Si les oliennes sur terre n'ont pas de sens en France, les oliennes offshore ont encore moins d'intrt.




> Je n'ai pas envie de parler techno avec vous parce que vous avez des chiffres de lobbyiste alors que je suis ingnieur. Ces deux notions sont totalement incompatibles. D'autre part, je ne dvoilerai pas ici les mthodes qui seront utilises pour mettre le nuclaire  genoux car il est clair que ses jours sont compts dans sa forme actuelle.


Ingnieur vraiment ?  Pourtant vous parlez comme un conomiste, vous ne parlez que d'investissement, de cots, de d'euros. Vous semblez ignorer totalement les flux physiques sous-jacents.  vous lire il suffit d'investir des millions ou des milliards d"euros et la solution sera trouve. Si je vous comprends bien vous voulez  mettre le nuclaire  genoux , ce n'est pas vraiment un discours d'ingnieur, mais le discours d'un lobbyiste antinuclaire aux ides arrtes, qui a du mal  comprendre que pour combattre le rchauffement climatique, l'nergie nuclaire est plus une solution qu'un problme et que remplacer des centrales nuclaires par des panneaux solaires ou des oliennes n'aura pas d'impact sur le problme  de la crise climatique, au contraire.




> Sachez nanmoins que chaque milliard que votre lobby a russi  faire quitter la France pour ne pas faire d'ombre au nuclaire a t investi dans des pays voisins qui exportent vers la France de l'lectricit et bientt des millions de tonnes d'hydrogne. Tout ceci sera donc pay cash  nos voisins. Le rsultat sera le mme que si cette production avait t franaise mais elle sera importe et donc, ne crera pas d'emploi en France. Parce que des gens comme vous auront tout fait pour l'empcher.


Contrairement  vous je n'appartient  aucun lobby, je m'intresse juste  la crise climatique  mes heures perdues. Comme d'habitude, vous parlez pour ne rien dire en ne donnant aucunes rfrences, on ne saura pas qui a investi, et o on investi, et qui va importer de l'lectricit et bientt de des millions de tonnes d'hydrogne en France. Enfin bref discuter avec vous ne m'apprend rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faire la promotion du nuclaire n'a pas de sens


Si, car aujourd'hui il n'existe pas de source d'nergie aussi propre, pratique, bon march que le nuclaire.
Technologiquement il est actuellement impossible de se passer du nuclaire.

En plus de produire peu, de dpendre des conditions climatique, d'avoir une faible esprance de vie, les oliennes et les panneaux solaires ne sont pas si propre que a.
Il faut miner des ressources rares ce qui est parfois trs polluant, il faut produire du silicium ce qui est demande normment d'nergie, pour poser une olienne il faut couler des tonnes de bton.

Un Cimetire  pales dEoliennes  Le paradoxe cologique

La France devrait augmenter sa production d'nergie nuclaire, comme a elle pourra en vendre encore plus  ses voisins qui essaient d'augmenter la part de renouvelable de leur mix nergtique  ::P:

----------


## halaster08

> En plus de produire peu, de dpendre des conditions climatique, d'avoir une faible esprance de vie, les oliennes et les panneaux solaires ne sont pas si propre que a.
> Il faut miner des ressources rares ce qui est parfois trs polluant, il faut produire du silicium ce qui est demande normment d'nergie, pour poser une olienne il faut couler des tonnes de bton.
> 
> Un Cimetire  pales dEoliennes  Le paradoxe cologique


C'est quand mme marrant de dire que les oliennes sont polluantes a cause des cimetires de pales et d'omettre compltement les dchets nuclaires bien plus dangereux pendant trs trs longtemps. 




> La France devrait augmenter sa production d'nergie *nuclaire*, comme a elle pourra en vendre encore plus  ses voisins qui essaient d'augmenter la part de *renouvelable* de leur mix nergtique


Maintenant le nuclaire c'est  renouvelable ? Bonne nouvelle on va pouvoir fermer toutes les mines d'uranium ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les dchets nuclaires bien plus dangereux pendant trs trs longtemps.


En ce moment la priorit officielle absolue c'est la lutte contre les effets de serre, on doit faire un choix :
- Produire du CO2 avec les panneaux solaires et les oliennes (et il faudra d'autres sources, pour combler les manques)
- Produire des dchets radioactif avec les centrales nuclaires

Aujourd'hui nous n'avons pas de technologie moins polluante que le nuclaire. Des miracles technologique auront peut-tre lieu dans le futur, mais pour l'instant on ne peut pas s'en passer.
On ne peut pas produire suffisamment (surtout la nuit quand il n'y a pas de vent), on ne peut pas stocker assez efficacement l'nergie (aujourd'hui il existe des projets de centre de stockage d'nergie  base de batterie).

Le nuclaire c'est tip-top car tu peux contrler ta production, tu peux produire plus ou tu peux produire moins.
En cas de tempte de neige, il n'y a plus un panneau solaire et plus une olienne qui tourne, donc les centrales nuclaires doivent combler le manque.




> Maintenant le nuclaire c'est  renouvelable ?


Il y a 2 choses : 
- l'nergie consomm
- l'nergie produite

Un pays peut faire le malin "un gros pourcentage de l'nergie produite ici est renouvelable" et en parallle importer de l'nergie nuclaire. Ce n'est pas la mme catgorie donc a fonctionne.
L'Allemagne importait pas mal d'nergie nuclaire, a doit probablement toujours tre le cas. Aujourd'hui l'Allemagne  une mauvaise image parce qu'elle construit des centrales  charbon.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pas exactement. Ce que vous dcrivez est ce qui se passe quand un particulier prend Enercoop comme fournisseur en France. Google, quant  lui, manage son nergie "du puits  la roue" cd qu'il subventionne l'installation des panneaux (pour un total suprieur  la moiti du parc solaire franais quand mme...) , collecte et achemine la production jusqu'aux datacenters.


Les datacenters cits dans cet article ne sont pas aliment avec des EnR intermittentes ainsi que nous l'avons dj expliqu, mais par de l'hydrolectrique ou des energies fossiles. L'Iowa, c'est 35% d'oliennes .... et 55% de charbon et de gaz, les vraies nergies de l'avenir.

Quand au Nevada qui reprsenterait (ou pas) l'avenir de l'industrie manufacturire amricaine de l'automobile, il est principalement aliment au gaz et il n'y a gure de chance que cela change sauf si Telsa ne fait pas les 3-8.

Aussi Sundar Pichai prend encore une fois les gens pour des imbciles.




> Faire la promotion du nuclaire n'a pas de sens, personne ne peut en acheter au contraire du solaire que n'importe qui disposant de surface au soleil peut s'offrir. Un panneau de 100Wc coutait 610 euros en 2005 alors qu'il en cote 75 euros pour 300W aujourd'hui. Presque tous les particuliers sur terre peuvent installer du solaire mais ne vont pas savoir quoi faire quand ils ne consomment pas toute leur production.


Nul ne sera tonn de ce que les panneaux solaire ne servent  rien pour les particuliers hormis les travailleur  domicile car le photovoltaque n'alimente pas encore la tl ou le four lectrique en fin de journe. Il est donc normal donc que les panneaux soient rentabiliss en 10-15 ans, et ce sont les mnages qui s'endettent  la place d'Edf, qui du coup n'a plus qu' faire des investissements en centrales  gaz, qui elles sont rentables.

Et ce n'est pas demain que l'on dmocratiser des panneaux solaires avec un rendement correct, vu le prix des multi jonction qui les rserve  quelques marchs de niche. 

Ceci dit, tu dis une chose intelligente qui est personne ne peut acheter du nuclaire. Effectivement, le dlai d'attente tant de 15-20 ans pour avoir (peut-tre) une centrale neuve et mme Areva-EdF n'en fait plus de nouvelles. Personne ne va se lancer dans de grands projets, hormis les chinois, et encore : le nuclaire est l'nergie progressant le moins vite, le charbon et le solaire tant bien devant. 
On notera galement que le rendement du solaire est drisoire en Chine (20%), donc croire que le photovoltaque va sauver l'occident de la fin du monde des derniers temps de l'apocalypse ou de la pollution au dioxyde de carbone (ahah), est  affirmation a prendre avec modration. Pour l'instant, cet engouement correspond plutt  une subvention dguise  l'industrie chinoise manufacturire et au charbon chinois.

On verra si une nouvelle gnration de panneaux et de batterie voit le jour, cela laisse de la marge. 




> Les recours juridiques contre l'olien en mer ont retard leur installation en France de presque 12 ans alors que l'Angleterre et l'Allemagne en installent plusieurs GW par an. En France , c'est toujours zro !


Rjouissons-nous. Le mieux restant de construire ces oliennes en mer au coeur des villes et villages qui votent EELV, il n'y aura pas d'opposition politique.




> Je n'ai pas envie de parler techno avec vous parce que vous avez des chiffres de lobbyiste alors que je suis ingnieur. Ces deux notions sont totalement incompatibles. D'autre part, je ne dvoilerai pas ici les mthodes qui seront utilises pour mettre le nuclaire  genoux car il est clair que ses jours sont compts dans sa forme actuelle.


Donc nous y voila, la mafia des oliennes veut s'attaquer  la mafia du nuclaire  ::mouarf::  Mais il est galement bon de noter que cette nouvelle mafia admets que les EnR doivent tre largement subventionnes par le contribuable pour "massivement aider les particuliers"

----------

